

Dot-con job: How InfoSpace took its investors for a ride (2005) - hashberry
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2002198103_dotcon1main06.html

======
hashberry
This is fascinating investigative journalism by the Seattle Times on InfoSpace
and stock market fraud. It epitomizes everything that was wrong with the dot-
com bubble. The manipulation of information on the value of the
website/product/company is horrifying.

Check out the rest of the series:
[http://seattletimes.com/news/business/infospace/](http://seattletimes.com/news/business/infospace/)

